# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Почему Гепатит С и В не лечат в Белоруcсии....?

## aristcom

Почему Гепатит С и В не лечат в Белоруcсии....?
*Здравствуйте меня зовут Алексей у меня Гепатит С, не знаю как я его получил да и случайно обнаружил. В инфекционной больнице г.Минска я столкнулся с конвейером таких как я. Врач (инфекционист) предложила типа есть выход, пролечиться Пегасисом. Деньги у меня были и я согласился. Спустя пол года выяснилось, что лечение мне не пошло. Вот так в вкратце))) Так для чего я создал этот сайт* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Выучите название нашей страны и, возможно, жизнь станет лучше, и сайт ваш начнёт развиваться.

----------


## Таис

Насколько я знаю, есть препараты от вирусных гепатитов. Укажате, каким методом вам его обнаружи?

----------

